# Team Fortress 2 Case Mod



## Daley347 (Jul 27, 2007)

I thought i'd drop a thread here incase none of you guys had checked this out, in my opinion it's absolutely awesome but perhaps a little bit over the top!

Although, I don't think it quite beats the Doom 3 case that you've no doubt seen.

(*I take no credit at all for making this, just posting an awesome mod *)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2q-k0gbyaMQ


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Really nice job those guys did!


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

talk about prupose built


----------

